# Can Purple Sanchezi And A Ruby Red Spilo Co Exist In A 55g Tank



## erik54241 (Nov 18, 2009)

just wondering if i could do this. i know both dont get to big. but just wondering if they can tolerate each other. anybody ever try this. any info would be great


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nope.


Agreed.


----------



## erik54241 (Nov 18, 2009)

just thought i would ask


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Right on man...









By the way, welcome to the site!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Negative


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Right on man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

And sorry i dont think itll work aswell


----------



## erik54241 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks guys for the advice lol ill just have to get another tank now what would happen if i put in a tank divider since either type dont get to big so that would give them roughly 27 and half gallons a piece. i think max length for both sanchezi and ruby red is around 7. chime in if u want and thanks again


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

IMO thats going to be a little cramped, if you throw a powerhead in it might help a little but when they get bigger they are both going to want a little more space. A 40b would be good for each fish individually but spilling a 55 for life is asking a bit much especially at adult sizes. They both grow relatively slow so if you get them young enough it will work for a while, but you will need to upgrade


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You could do a separator temporarily while you cycle another tank...
Just make sure the divider is tall enough one of them won't 'jump' into the other side.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

come on now lol i told you this already lol...NO you could do ur divider, but I also think it would be pretty cramping. You could convince mama to let you get another tank though


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

erik54241 said:


> thanks guys for the advice lol ill just have to get another tank now what would happen if i put in a tank divider since either type dont get to big so that would give them roughly 27 and half gallons a piece. i think max length for both sanchezi and ruby red is around 7. chime in if u want and thanks again


I never liked dividing off piranhas for too long. It's okay in an emergency or short term, but, even with a divider they still know of each other's presence in that tank and can get stressed out. (Thanks lateral line!)


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

imo 27 gallons each isnt enought for eiter fish and you also have to take into consideration a 55g tank is 4 feet long dividing that only gives a length of 2 feet for each full grown 7 inch fish def not a good idea. I think the 55 would be perfect for the ruby for life and imo a sanchezi would be fine in a 30g breeder or 40g breeder


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

erik54241 said:


> just wondering if i could do this. i know both dont get to big. but just wondering if they can tolerate each other. anybody ever try this. any info would be great


Most serra species will not co-hab in captivity for too long especially serras of different species.


----------

